# what is best way to pre-treat mopani wood...



## smit3183 (Sep 11, 2011)

Before adding to aquarium. I'm trying to minimize the tannins as much as possible. Just wondering what best method is. This will be my first piece of wood.


----------



## dave56 (Jul 4, 2012)

If it's small enough you can boil it. Do this for a while empty the water frequently so you can tell when the tannins are reduced.


----------



## Sanguinefox (Nov 29, 2011)

dave56 said:


> If it's small enough you can boil it. Do this for a while empty the water frequently so you can tell when the tannins are reduced.


Want to build up on this. After you seem to see a tannin reduction and it appears to boil clear it doesn't hurt to go ahead and put in something to soak in water for a few days just to be sure that it all leaches out. If you got the time it's worth it.


----------



## dave56 (Jul 4, 2012)

Sanguinefox said:


> Want to build up on this. After you seem to see a tannin reduction and it appears to boil clear it doesn't hurt to go ahead and put in something to soak in water for a few days just to be sure that it all leaches out. If you got the time it's worth it.


Absolutely!! Mopani is FULL of tannins:roll: Great wood, but a pain to get ready for tank use.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Agree with what has been said already just wanted to throw this out there. Tannins is not the only thing you need to watch for with this wood. Though tannins are not bad or harmful to the fish. Fungus is a BIG issue with the wood. You can boil the crap out of this wood to get the tannins out but still sometimes get fungus to develop. This is the only wood I can buy locally so have dealt with it on numerous occasions. Most of the time I will boil it if small enough. Then use a steel wire brush on it. Then repeat a couple of times. Sometimes it works at gettting the fungus to stop sometimes not. I have done the process and thought the wood was fine and then a couple of weeks later after being in the tank it develops fungus and I have to take it out and do it all over again. Just something to watch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

+1 on the fungus. I refuse to use Mopani anymore because of it. I could never get it to go away completely and finally decided it wasn't worth the risk.


----------



## smit3183 (Sep 11, 2011)

If mopani has such an issue with fungus, what would be a better/safe piece of wood I can use?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Malaysian driftwood is a good alternative. You can find some really interesting/unusual pieces. 

Do the same as far as boiling and soaking to release tannins before adding to your tank.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

+1 Malaysian driftwood is much much better if you can get it. It has far less tannins in it then mopani wood. I have also not heard of ppl having issue with fungus with this wood.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Has anyone ever rried hydrogen peroxide, ammonia, or bleach to treat the wood?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

